# 5906



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a friend that has a 5906 that has only had around 100 rounds fired through it. I have the opportunity to purchase this firearm. It is in great shape. What would be the going rate for the weapon. 
Thanks for the input:
Scott


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not sure, but locally a gunstore sells several used LE trade-ins for $300.00. Lots of scratches and grim, but still very serviceable. I'm sure the one you looked at with only 100 rounds would meet a higher price.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input.
Scott


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

$350. here for LE trade-ins. These really looked good, though.


----------

